# Reparación UPS FOrza cl-750



## enpelolo (Jun 15, 2012)

Buenas

Tengo una falla en UPS Forza 750 w. Aparentemente funciona bien, pero cuando se va ala energía no hace respaldo. 

La batería parece buena tiene 13. pico volts. Lo único que veo es el transformador muy caliente.

Alguna idea.

Saludso


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jun 15, 2012)

Sí, funciona mal por lo visto.

*La calidad de la respuesta guarda relación con la calidad de la pregunta*​
.-


----------



## enpelolo (Jun 15, 2012)

Alguna idea por donde revisar?

El transformador que relación debe tener? Se podrá medir en circuito abierto?


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jun 15, 2012)

El transformador de la mía tiene una relación 1:12:4. 
Puedes medir como mejor te parezca, depende de lo que sepas de este tema.

.-


----------



## enpelolo (Jun 15, 2012)

Tienes un equipos Forza vl-750 ? 

Del lado de alta tiene tres cables y mido 120 y 100 V entre ellos
del Lado de baja tiene solamente dos cables Rojo y Azul y mido 7.8 volts

Supuestamente este transformador débería ser 120-120 / 12 V. en el lado de alta con tap central
y el lado de baja 12 Voltios.??

Gracias por tu tiempo


----------



## IVAST (Jul 31, 2012)

Revisa bien la baterias, que mida 13 V , no significa que este bien. Que tiempo de vida util tiene? Trata de saca sacarrle corriente , aprox. 20 A , y fijate hasta que tension baja. Si cae por debajo de 10 v , esta ahi el problema. Sdos. Cristian


----------



## enpelolo (Jul 31, 2012)

Si parece que el voltaje se cae rápidamente con una pequeña carga. Cambio la batería y le aviso. Muy raro, primera vez que veo algo similar, normalmente el voltaje esta *su*primido o se va reduciendo al poco tiempo de dejar de cargarla.

Gracias.

La batería tenía mas o menos un año.


----------



## nocta (Jul 31, 2012)

Depende la marca de la batería, es la calidad. De buenas marcas duran 5 años, de otras pedorras de 2da o menos te duran 1 o 2 con suerte.
Desde ya que el tiempo es aproximado y depende del uso, pero es como todo, lo barato, a veces, sale caro.


----------



## djwash (Ago 1, 2012)

Puedes hacer una prueba como te dijeron, de ver cuanta corriente le podes sacar a la bateria, pero si esta es de 7A no le pongas una carga de 20A porque es logico que se descargue rapido...

Puedes poner dicroicas, de 12V 50W, tantas como sea necesario para igualar la corriente de la bateria, una dicroica ronda los 4.2A...

Cuando preguntes, debes dar una informacion mas precisa, como fotos, que mediste, que voltajes, si la bateria esta bien, tiempo de uso, si salio olor a quemado, si el día está nublado, el hecho de estar caliente el transformador no significa que esté funcionando mal, todos los sistemas tienen perdidas, y son en forma de calor, hasta el cuerpo humano tiene perdidas y es en forma de olor...


----------



## enpelolo (Ago 1, 2012)

Definitivamente era la batería.!!

Justamente probé con una dicroica de 12 V 25 w. El voltaje se caía casi a cero de inmediato
pero apenas le quitaba la carga volvía a 13 volts.

Gracias a todos.

Luego de cambiar la batería el transformador esta a temperatura normal. ( un poquito caliente)


----------

